# microsoft-ds & netbios-ssn listen by default to */ howto ?

## dcreatorx

Hi guys. I have to say thanks my first SQL dedicated server at job is on production ! Now, I have a samba share for two phone machines to drop there audio files. But I only need that locally. These two protocols are listening by default on * and I don't want it. I took a look at the smb.conf and I can't find anything related there. Can you tell me where do you change the address bindings on samba ?  Thank you.

----------

## magic919

testparm -v | grep interfaces

----------

## dcreatorx

```

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Processing section "[cabina]"

Loaded services file OK.

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

   interfaces = 

   bind interfaces only = No

```

That is a good information tool but it does not a lot to me. Could you explain a bit more ? Thanks.

----------

## magic919

It's the answer to your question

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Can you tell me where do you change the address bindings on samba ?
> 
> 

 

Try man smb.conf then search for interfaces if you need to check the format.

----------

